# Pricing at heights.



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Ive had one guy fall off a ladder on a deck on one of my jobs (not far but he landed on his ankle, messed it up good), and the guy I mentioned earlier had braced his ladder against deck balusters. I don't put a ladder on a deck unless I have to, and then I take as many precautions as I can.


----------

